# Let's Build a Four Stage Scrubber with Vacuum Relief



## darinventions (Mar 2, 2016)

So this is the scrubber I designed with a vacuum relief...it is big enough to handle two fume hoods at once with no worries, but it has the capacity to handle three at the same time with a slight reduction of vacuum pressure...it is mainly of PVC construction so put on your plumber's hat an pull your pants down a little :lol: .....so out of curiosity, I attached a fifth container an filled it with distilled water...run it like that for one week(processing silver with nitric and gold &other materialls with AR)...tested it with some old test strips I found an it tested 6 - 8(strips were about 2-3years old) so with all that said let's get started....We'll begin with making the vacuum relief first...you'll need to make three of them...here's the parts list to make one... (1)_1 1/4"cap....(1)_1 1\2to1 1/4"reducer....(2)_2"to1 1\2"bell reducer....(1)_1 1\2"to3\4"reducer....(1)_1 1\2"tee....(2")of1 1\4"pipe....(3")of2"pipe....(1)ping-pong ball....


----------



## darinventions (Mar 5, 2016)

So here's the parts you'll need...


----------



## darinventions (Apr 22, 2016)

So first you'll need to drill some 1\4" holes in the cap,.after the holes are drilled remove plastic shavings that maybe still attached to the cap an any of the lose ones as well...next take both of the 2"bell reducers an glue them onto the 3" long piece of 2" pipe...next glue the 1 1\2" to 3\4" reducer into the end...now after the glue drys place the ball inside..then glue the 1 1\2"to1 1\4"reducer in place..then glue the 2" long 1 1\2"pipe into the same end an glue the cap onto that....congratulations! You've just made you're vacuum relief valve... Now you need to make three more... :mrgreen:


----------



## darinventions (Apr 22, 2016)

Pics to help


----------



## 4metals (Apr 23, 2016)

Could you post a picture of the entire scrubber? As a scrubber is typically a flow through device, why does it need vacuum relief? I like to know that the air path through a scrubber is continuous and not reduced by a vent bringing in additional air. 

That is what I'm hoping to clear up and some pictures may do that.


----------



## darinventions (Aug 27, 2016)

I apologize to all for not finishing this post earlier,,, I was employed to a company that traveled a lot an put in long hours,,an simply did not have the time to do much of anything but work,,,But I'm a full time Daddy an my 4year old girl said she wanted her daddy home so IM BACK! WooWho! I'll be taking pictures an finishing this post soon...


----------



## Shark (Aug 27, 2016)

Good to see you back, I enjoyed your posts.


----------

